# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  accertamento ici omessa dichiarazione

## kappo

Buongiorno a tutti, mi sono appena registrato al forum e ho questo quesito da porre:
premesso che ho ricevuto (notifica 5/1/2009 - invio 30/12/2008) un accertamento ici anno d'imposta 2003 per omessa dichiarazione, che il 1993 l'immobile fu dichiarato, da allora non ci sono state modifiche che richiedessero dichiarazioni di variazione,
- l'accertamento per l'anno d'imposta 2003 senza obbligo di dichiarazione si è prescritto al 31/12/2006?
- non avendo più la dichiarazione dei redditi per il 1992 (se non erro, l'obbligo per la conservazione e' di 5 anni?)
posso chiedere l'annullamento dell'accertamento? 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo per l'aiuto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Da quanto hai esposto, sembra che tu possa proporre ricorso. 
ciao   

> Buongiorno a tutti, mi sono appena registrato al forum e ho questo quesito da porre:
> premesso che ho ricevuto (notifica 5/1/2009 - invio 30/12/2008) un accertamento ici anno d'imposta 2003 per omessa dichiarazione, che il 1993 l'immobile fu dichiarato, da allora non ci sono state modifiche che richiedessero dichiarazioni di variazione,
> - l'accertamento per l'anno d'imposta 2003 senza obbligo di dichiarazione si è prescritto al 31/12/2006?
> - non avendo più la dichiarazione dei redditi per il 1992 (se non erro, l'obbligo per la conservazione e' di 5 anni?)
> posso chiedere l'annullamento dell'accertamento? 
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo per l'aiuto.

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Ti consiglio tuttavia di guardare cosa dispone il regolamento comunale ICI, il quale pu&#242; avere allungati i termini a 5 anni in piena ligittimit&#224;.

----------


## kappo

> Ti consiglio tuttavia di guardare cosa dispone il regolamento comunale ICI, il quale pu&#242; avere allungati i termini a 5 anni in piena ligittimit&#224;.

  Effettivamente il regolamento comunale recita:
"Art. 11 .- TERMINE PER LA NOTIFICA DEGLI AVVISI DI ACCERTAMENTO. 
L'avviso di accertamento per omesso, parziale o tardivo versamento deve essere notificato al contribuente anche a mezzo del servizio postale con raccomandata A.R., a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del 5 anno successivo a quello cui si riferisce l'imposizione." 
Quindi per l'anno d'imposta 2003 l'accertamento sembra essere nei termini, ma come faccio a dimostrare che non si tratta di omessa dichiarazione ici non avendo piu' la dichiarazione dei redditi con cui la stessa fu presentata? 
Ancora grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Effettivamente il regolamento comunale recita:
> "Art. 11 .- TERMINE PER LA NOTIFICA DEGLI AVVISI DI ACCERTAMENTO. 
> L'avviso di accertamento per omesso, parziale o tardivo versamento deve essere notificato al contribuente anche a mezzo del servizio postale con raccomandata A.R., a pena di decadenza, entro il 31 dicembre del 5 anno successivo a quello cui si riferisce l'imposizione." 
> Quindi per l'anno d'imposta 2003 l'accertamento sembra essere nei termini, ma come faccio a dimostrare che non si tratta di omessa dichiarazione ici non avendo piu' la dichiarazione dei redditi con cui la stessa fu presentata? 
> Ancora grazie.

  Premesso che vado a memoria, l'estensione del termine per notificare l'avviso di liquidazione a 5 anni è stato solo frutto di una norma recente, che si è applica anche retroattivamente ma solo agli anni i cui termini fossero ancora pendenti.
Quindi, se il 2003 era prescritto al momento dell'emanazione della norma di cui sto parlando, non c'è nulla da fare (per il Comune) qualunque cosa preveda il regolamento comunale ..... 
Se non era prescritto, invece, puoi pagare tranquillamente. 
ciao

----------


## kappo

Per quanto riguarda l'entrata in vigore il regolameto recita: 
"Art. 14 .- ENTRATA IN VIGORE DEL REGOLAMENTO 
1. Le disposizioni del presente regolamento hanno effetto dall'1.1.1999.  " 
Anch'io ricordo che la possibilit&#224; di estendere il termine di notifica &#232; stato dato dalla Finanziaria 2007, ma ammesso che l'accertamento sia nei termini, come posso dimostrare che non c'e' stata omessa dichiarazione ici?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per quanto riguarda l'entrata in vigore il regolameto recita: 
> "Art. 14 .- ENTRATA IN VIGORE DEL REGOLAMENTO 
> 1. Le disposizioni del presente regolamento hanno effetto dall'1.1.1999.  " 
> Anch'io ricordo che la possibilità di estendere il termine di notifica è stato dato dalla Finanziaria 2007, ma ammesso che l'accertamento sia nei termini, come posso dimostrare che non c'e' stata omessa dichiarazione ici?

  
Ripeto, il regolamento, ai fini della decadenza dell'azione del comune, non vale niente.  
Non sei tu che devi dimostrare che non c'e' stata omessa dichiarazione ici; è il comune che deve dimostrare che c'è stata variazione !! 
ciao

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Mi sembra che si parli impropriamente nel regolamento di avviso di accertamento, che in realtà stiamo parlando di un avviso di liquidazione e che non ha alcun valore la dimostrazione dell'assenza dell'obbligo di presentazione della dichiarazione di variazione ICI. 
In piu' l'art. 59 del dlgs 446 1997, dal 01/01/1998 prevede la possibilità per i comuni di dilatare a 5 anni i termini per accertamenti e liquidazioni. Mi sembra che nel caso di specie vi sia poco da fare.

----------


## kappo

Sull'atto notificato c'e' scritto:
avviso d'accertamento d'ufficio
Motivazione dell'accertamento: omessa denuncia 
Cosa significa che devo pagare la sanzione per omessa denuncia anche se la denuncia fu presentata regolarmente?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi sembra che si parli impropriamente nel regolamento di avviso di accertamento, che in realtà stiamo parlando di un avviso di liquidazione e che non ha alcun valore la dimostrazione dell'assenza dell'obbligo di presentazione della dichiarazione di variazione ICI. 
> In piu' l'*art. 59 del dlgs 446 1997, dal 01/01/1998 prevede la possibilità per i comuni di dilatare a 5 anni i termini per accertamenti e liquidazioni*. Mi sembra che nel caso di specie vi sia poco da fare.

  
E' qualcosa che non conoscevo. 
Mi chiedo che motivi possa avere un comune a non usufruire della facoltà concessa, e dunque a che valga la norma che ne stabiliva la decadenza del d.lgs istitutivo dell'Ici.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sull'atto notificato c'e' scritto:
> avviso d'accertamento d'ufficio
> Motivazione dell'accertamento: omessa denuncia 
> Cosa significa che devo pagare la sanzione per omessa denuncia anche se la denuncia fu presentata regolarmente?

  Ovviamente no, se la denunzia l'hai fatta regolarmente.

----------


## kappo

> Ovviamente no, se la denunzia l'hai fatta regolarmente.

  Il problema &#232; che al comune non risulta nessuna denuncia originaria e io non ho piu' la documentazione (non essendone tenuto alla conservazione dato che dal 1993 ad oggi sono passati un bel po' di anni)! 
Il comune puo' accertare nel 2008 con riferimento all'anno d'imposta 2003 un obbligo del 1993? 
che fare?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Te la faccio io una domanda: l'obbligo di dichiarazione doveva essere adempiuto nel 1993 ? 
Sì o no ? 
Se sì, vai al comune e chiedi il motivo di questo accertamento relativo al 2003. 
ciao   

> Il problema è che al comune non risulta nessuna denuncia originaria e io non ho piu' la documentazione (non essendone tenuto alla conservazione dato che dal 1993 ad oggi sono passati un bel po' di anni)! 
> Il comune puo' accertare nel 2008 con riferimento all'anno d'imposta 2003 un obbligo del 1993? 
> che fare?

----------


## kappo

> Te la faccio io una domanda: l'obbligo di dichiarazione doveva essere adempiuto nel 1993 ? 
> Sì o no ? 
> Se sì, vai al comune e chiedi il motivo di questo accertamento relativo al 2003. 
> ciao

  Ho preso appuntamento per la prossima settimana. Spero di trovare un funzionario disponibile e risolvere. 
Grazie di tutto.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho preso appuntamento per la prossima settimana. Spero di trovare un funzionario disponibile e risolvere. 
> Grazie di tutto.

  
Stavolta i ringraziamenti me li piglio tutti !!   :Big Grin:

----------

